

Two schools of thought on how to gain early traction for consumer-focused startups - langer
http://framethink.wordpress.com/2008/11/03/two-schools-of-thought-on-how-to-gain-early-traction-for-consumer-focused-startups/
Which school of thought are you: "Loop Experimentalist" or "Use-case Driven"?
======
fallentimes
We did the 2nd Philosophy without all that focus group nonsense.

This

 _> Build a product that delights some users. Goto market with the same
consumers/partners that you talked with initially. Get linear adoption within
that target set first, then figure out how to grow exponentially from there._

is roughly accurate.

------
kwamenum86
If you have the time and resources philosophy #2 is great.

Philosophy #1 can be successful with comparatively little effort.

In the long run you probably end up with a much better product so while you
may no have "hockey stick" growth right away, your chances for longevity are
greater.

Sounds like the people who support #1 are either impatient or don't have time
to wait for growth.

